# Sonata for piano, first movement



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello,

I just finished the first movement of my second piano sonata. I would be very grateful to receive constructive critical comments, positive or negative.

The URL is: http://picosong.com/UxDB

Best regards


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Brilliant! Your music sounds truly inspired. Since my piano playing is really amateurish I could even learn something by listening to this. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very inspiring indeed , keep up the good work and looking forward to the next movement .


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Early Romantic pastiche is not my cup of tea but this does a great job of it. My only criticism is I would have liked to have heard some melodic interest in the left hand every once in awhile.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Nicola, Pugg and Torkelburger,

Thank you all for your nice words. Nicola, I was very glad to hear that this piece may be a source of inspiration for you. This was quite an exciting message for me. 

Torkelburger, I am not surprised that you are not particularly interested in this kind of music. It is of course so, that different people have different taste. 

I have thought a bit about your remark regarding a lack of melody for the left hand. Adding melodic lines in the L.H. would certainly have been an option. But to make changes in the present piece would mean very much work. When making changes, there is always a risk for disruptions of the continuity and/or overall structure of the piece. It may then be necessary to make more and more changes, and in that instance, I would be inclined to start from scratch and write something entirely new. But basically your suggestion is a good one, and I will really keep it in mind when I write the next movement.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Omnimusic said:


> But to make changes in the present piece would mean very much work. When making changes, there is always a risk for disruptions of the continuity and/or overall structure of the piece. It may then be necessary to make more and more changes, and in that instance, I would be inclined to start from scratch and write something entirely new.


They're just notes. If you need to re-write a passage here and there, don't be afraid to do it. I doubt if it would "disrupt" the structure as the structure is in your head and you'll make sure that's not disturbed by the changes you make.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is very well crafted! I noticed some Beethoven 7 Allegretto with the beginning and that theme. I don't know if it influenced you at all but I thought I'd mention it anyway.






I especially like those deceptive cadences at the very end. Good work!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Omnimusic,

I've just listened twice to your sonata movement and I have to say that at first I looked and saw 8 minutes, not sure I can be bothered, but it caught me and now as I said I listened twice in succession. Not that my opinion counts for a lot, but that is not an easy thing to do (for me to be so wrapped by a new piece that I listen twice), and so, in my humble opinion, you have something very good here. I do think that I would have to agree with Torkelburger in that the left hand could use a bit more melody here and there, and also agree with Vasks in that making changes might mean a lot of work, but it is always worth the effort in my experience and you will always have the original hard copy to refer back to as well the overall image in your mind.

I did in places wish I could hear some development to the Dee da da Dee da da Dee rhythm that does seem to repeat quite a bit throughout the piece, but it didn't spoil my overall enjoyment and maybe it's just me.

Really liked it and I will look out for the 2nd Movt.

Mark


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello everyone
Thanks a lot for your comments and suggestions. 

Yes, Vasks, you are of course absolutely right, they are just notes! In fact, I am not at all afraid to make changes. I have already made many changes, before I ended up with the current version. The suggestion of Torkelburger is definitely a good one (thank you Torkelburger), and I will have a go at an amendment for the left hand. But it will all take quite some time, because somehow, I always find other things which I want to change as well. For example: the piece is not really structured as a Sonata. It is more like a collection of independent pieces with their own closure. Maybe I can pull it in a Sonata direction, or I just call it something different (like a Fantasy or so). 
In any case, I have started to write a second movement. I am planning an “Andante con Variazioni”. I have an outline of the basic theme, and…. I am making a lot of changes all the time (LOL). But it is great fun! 

dzv4627: I did not really have Beethoven´s 7th -2nd movement in mind. In fact, the rhythm (at least in the beginning of this movement), is not really the same. But there are plenty of other composers, who have used the Di-da-da Di-da-da rhythm. Schubert for example, (the start of the Wanderer Fantasie, or his Moment Musical Nr 5). But I don´t know if any of these pieces have influenced me, I never think of this. Thanks for the link to the Beethoven Symphony with Bernstein. Fantastic performance. 
And also Marc, thanks for your comments.

I hope that you all have a nice Xmas!


----------

